

New book "Hacking Secret Ciphers with Python" released. Free to download. - AlSweigart
http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2013/04/15/hacking-secret-ciphers-with-python-released/

======
AlSweigart
Hi, I'm the author of the book. While the ebook is free to download under a
Creative Commons license, there are hard copies for sale on Amazon. 100% of
proceeds go to the EFF, Creative Commons, and Tor Project.

------
oneiros
This looks neat, I just got through the first chapter and already have learned
so much! Thanks for putting this online for free.

